# Shredded Paper



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

I think I already know the answer to this, but... there's a _huge_ bin of shredded paper (small pieces, not strips) sitting near the water cooler in my office and I was wondering if it could suitably be used as litter. I assume not because of the ink and possibly paper dust, but I thought you all would know best.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The ink and such is one thing, another thing is that it's not very absorbant or good at reducing odor.

You could probably let them play in it, though. I bet they'd like that.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I used shredded paper (plain uninked brown paper) mixed with Carefresh before I switched to towels. It made the bedding much softer. Now I put shredded paper into boxes (usually 12 pack soda boxes, the girls seem to like those best) and they love burrowing in there and carrying pieces of paper all over the cage ^_^


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Mana said:


> Now I put shredded paper into boxes (usually 12 pack soda boxes, the girls seem to like those best) and they love burrowing in there and carrying pieces of paper all over the cage ^_^


^_^ I am going to try that.

I wouldnt use it as bedding though.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Paper has always been for playing in for my ratties. I love when they pick one piece of paper to carry around the cage with them.. "gonna make a bed, gonna make a bed" lol.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I have used shredded paper for digging in before and they love it. They actually love it too much and make a huge mess with it so I've cut back on that.

However, using it as litter probably isn't the best idea as others have said. It isn't odor absorbent (Actually, since they were using it as litter occasionally it was making the cage smell terrible) and it just kinda gets gross.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

I mix cut up shredded pieces (not the long type) with Carefresh too. Makes it last longer. Never had any problems


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

I use shreaded newspaper in all my rats' igloos, and change it twice weekly (but, I have 8 rats). It works great for me.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know the name of the shredded cardboard litter in the UK?
is it for sale in the US?
Spider


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Biocatolet is the name of it in the UK I believe, and I've seen something comparable in the US, but only at feed stores marketed as horse bedding.


----------

